# Weekly Competition 2014-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F R2 F U F' U' F2 U'
*2. *U F' R U R' F R
*3. *F' R2 F R2 F R' U F2 R2 U'
*4. *U' F2 U F2 R' U R2 U'
*5. *R' U F R2 U' R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L B R' U' B2 R F' B2 D F U2 R2 U2 R' U2 D2 F2 R F2 B2 L'
*2. *D' U2 L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D' L B' L R' D U2 R B2 F R2
*3. *R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 U' R F R2 U2 R
*4. *D2 R F' D L F' B U2 L' D B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2
*5. *L2 B' U2 B R2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 F' U' B2 L' F L R' F' D' U2 B

*4x4x4*
*1. *R F Uw Rw' B Fw2 F2 D Uw U2 Fw' L' D2 U' Rw' B2 F2 D Fw2 U2 F L2 R Fw' D' Uw' U' F2 D2 R' Fw' F' R2 Fw2 R2 B2 Fw2 Uw B2 Uw2
*2. *Rw Uw L2 Rw' U B' Rw' F' U Rw' U2 F2 U2 Fw2 F' L' Rw2 Uw' R' F2 Rw R' Uw Rw2 R2 D Uw' F' Uw2 R F' U' Fw2 L' B' D2 Rw' D2 Uw' B2
*3. *Fw2 F' D L Uw L D U2 Rw B F D R Uw' F' Uw' Rw2 D2 U2 B' F' L' Rw2 D' R' F' L2 Fw' L' Fw2 R' Fw2 D2 Rw D' L2 D' Rw' U L'
*4. *Uw R B2 L Rw2 R' Uw2 U' B Fw2 R' Uw2 B' D Rw' U2 B2 L2 U' Fw' L D' Uw' B' L U2 B D' Uw' U' Fw F' D2 F U' R2 F Rw2 U L'
*5. *B' Rw' Fw' F Rw2 R' F' D' Uw' Fw Uw' R F2 Rw2 U' R F R' D B' Rw2 B2 Rw2 B Fw' R2 D B L' Rw B' L D' L2 B2 Uw2 U B2 F' Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 Bw Uw B2 Fw2 D' Rw R' F' D Dw B Lw' R2 Dw U' Rw' R' Bw' D' F' L2 D2 Dw U' Rw2 Fw R2 B2 D' B' F' Uw Rw2 D' U' Bw D F D Uw' Fw Dw2 B F Uw' Bw2 Fw D B' U2 Fw' D Dw' Fw U F' Lw2 R U'
*2. *Dw Bw' D' Uw2 Fw Uw2 Fw L2 Uw B2 F2 Rw Uw U B' Uw' B' F U' Lw' Fw F L Bw' Fw2 F' Rw' D Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw D' F' Dw' U' Lw' B Uw2 Lw D2 Bw' Fw F' R2 B2 D U' Lw Rw2 D U2 L' Lw' D Dw2 Uw2 U2 B2 Bw
*3. *R U F2 Dw2 L F' U' F' Uw L2 Rw' D' Dw2 B Rw Fw D' Lw D Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R' Bw' F2 L' R2 Uw B2 F D' Bw' F2 Dw' Rw' R' D Uw F2 L Lw R Uw Lw R D B2 Bw Fw' Lw Bw2 L2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 B2 F2 U'
*4. *Dw2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 Dw' R F D2 Dw2 F2 Rw Fw2 Dw' R2 Bw2 D2 Lw2 B' L' R' Dw L' U' B2 Fw Dw2 F Rw' Fw' Uw' B2 Bw2 F R2 D Lw Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw' Uw Rw R U2 L' Uw2 Bw F2 R F2 Rw2 R Uw2 Bw2 U B2
*5. *U Rw Dw U B' Bw2 F2 R' Bw' Fw F2 Dw' Fw L2 Bw2 L' Lw2 D2 L' D' Uw2 U2 Bw Fw Uw F2 U Fw L' R2 Fw' L U2 L2 Rw U B2 Bw' D B' Fw2 F2 L B' Bw2 Fw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' R2 B2 Bw' F2 Rw2 Fw L' Uw' U L' D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 F2 L B2 2B2 3F 2F' F D' L' 3U' 2L2 D2 3U' 2U' 3F' F2 2L D2 2F' 3R' U2 3F2 F' 3U2 3F' D 2D 3R 3F D2 2U 2F2 D' L B' 2B' 2L' 2D' L2 2B' 3F 3R2 B' 2L 2B' L' 2D 3U2 2R 2U' R 2B' 2F L D L2 U' 3R' 2R2 2U' 3F 2L' 2F F' L2 U L2 2R' R
*2. *U2 3R' 2R' R U 2R' 2D2 3U R2 2B2 2F R2 2D 2B' 2D 2B' 2L 3R2 2D' 2B' L F2 2U2 2F U2 L' 3R 2D 3F2 2L2 D' 3U R2 D2 3U2 B2 U 2F' U2 B2 2R' 3F' 2U2 R2 2B 2U B2 3U' 2U' U2 3F 3R D 2B' 2L 3U2 U' 3R2 3F' 2U2 L R' 2B 3F2 2R' 2B2 2L' 2B D' R'
*3. *B 3R 2D' 3F' D' 2D U2 2L 3R2 2R 3U' U' L2 3R 2R2 3F' 2L 2F' L 2L 3R' 2R' B2 2F2 3R' 2B 2F F2 3R' B2 2F2 2U2 U B' 2B2 3F' F2 U F2 U' 2R' F2 L 3R B' D 2F U2 L2 2L' 3U U' B 2L2 3U2 L 2B2 L 2L 2R' 2D' 3F2 2F' L2 3R 3F' 3R 2U' 3R' 2B'
*4. *L' 2R' R B2 3F2 3R' 3F2 F2 R 2D' 3R 2R' 3F F2 2D2 2B2 L' 2R R 2D2 R' 2U' U2 2F' 2R 3U2 2R U' B2 3F F2 3U 2F 2L 2B2 2L 2R' F' D' 2U' 2L' 3U' 2U' 3F L R' D' 2B 2R' 2U U 3R2 2F 3R2 R' F 3U' 2F F D 2F2 D' 2B2 3F F2 D 2U2 L' 2R2 D2
*5. *L' 3U 2L2 2B2 2R' 3F' 2D' R' D' L' 3R 2R2 B2 2B2 F U 2F 2D B 2B2 L' 2L' 2R R 3U2 U F' 3R' 3U 3R' 2B2 3U B L' 3R' 2D' 2R 3U2 R' U 2R' 2D 2B D 2U2 U' 2F 2L 2D2 2L2 3R' 2F 2R2 R' 2F2 D2 3F2 2D2 B' D L' 2B U 3F' 2R' 2U2 F' U B' 2F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R 3F F' 2U' 3F 3R2 D2 2D 3D2 3U' U' 3F2 2L' 3R' U 2F2 D2 3R R 3U 2U 3R' 2U B 2L' 3D2 2U B2 3F 3U' 2B2 3F R' 3U2 2U 2R R2 2B' F2 2U' U' 3B 3F L2 D' 3L2 2R' 2B' 3B L R' B' 2D' 3L2 D2 F 2U' F D 3D' 2U2 2F' 3D 2U2 U' R2 2B2 D' 2D' 3U' 2B2 3R' 3F2 2F 3L2 3U2 2F' D 2U B2 2B 3F U' 2R B2 3D 2L' 3B' 2U L U' 3F2 3D 2B2 3F2 2L 3U' 3L 2R' F
*2. *2F' 3D U 3B2 D' 2D2 U2 2L2 3B2 2L' 2F2 2L B' 2U' 3B' 2F 3L2 R F D' 2B2 2D2 U' 2B 3D' 2U' U2 3B' F' L2 B' 2R' 2D' B' 3F' L' 2B U' B2 2B 3F 2U 2F F 3U 3F 2F2 F 2R' 3F U B' 2L' D2 2D 3D' 3F2 3L B' 3R' 2R 3U 3F2 F2 2L2 3R' D2 3F2 3U2 2U2 2R 2U 3B' 3R' 3B 3D U2 2L2 3B D' 2D2 F' D2 3U' 3R2 2B2 L' 2F' 2L2 R2 U F R 3B' 3F2 L2 2D2 3R' D 2B
*3. *U2 3L D 2D 2U 3B 2F' 2L2 R2 2B' 2F D' L 3U2 B2 2R R' 3U' 2F' 2L2 3L' R2 3B' F 3R2 3B 3D L2 3L' D U 3R' 2B' L R2 3U2 3L 3D2 B F' 3R R D 2F 2R' B2 R 2F2 2D 2U2 U2 2B' 2F 3D2 2F L' 3L2 2U 2L2 R 3F' 3D2 U 2R R 2D2 3U B' 3R 2U2 2L2 3L2 2D' 3U2 2B' 3F' 2F' 3D2 3U' 3F2 3D 2L2 2R 2D R2 2D2 3U 3F' L2 B2 U' R 3U2 2B F 3R' 3U2 R2 3F F'
*4. *2B2 2L2 R2 3U2 U' B 2F2 2D' 3D2 2F2 3D2 3U' U' 3F2 3D' 3U' 3L2 3D L' 2L' 3D2 2U' 3R2 D 3D' 2U2 F2 D2 2B 3B F2 3L2 U 3L' 2D R U2 2F' 2U 2L' 3L' 2R2 B2 2R' U 3F 3L 2U2 B2 3D2 3B2 3U 2F2 L 2F' F L2 3L 3F 3D 2R2 3U2 2R B2 F2 3U' 2U U F2 2U B U 3F' 2U 3L R F' R2 2F' R2 2U' 2R' R 3D 2F' 2L' 2D 3D2 F2 3D2 3U' 2R2 D' 2U B2 2F' R2 D F2 L'
*5. *2B' 2L' B 3R2 D2 2D2 3B 2F 3L2 2F R' U' 3R' 2U U2 L 3D2 3R B2 2D 3U 3L' 2B2 3U 2B 3B 2F 3D' B' R2 B 3B2 D' 3U2 B D 2F2 3L B 2R2 2B' F U2 L' U' 3R 3F 3U' 2B2 2R' B2 3F L' 3U2 U 3F 2U F D 3U2 U' B' 2B2 L' 2R2 R U 3R B' 2F' 3L R2 U' 3F2 F 3R' U' 3R2 2R2 R 3B' D' 2B 2F 2D2 2F F2 D 2L 2U 3L2 2R 2B 3B2 F2 3L 3F' U2 2R B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' R F2 U' F' U R2 U2
*2. *U2 R F' U F U2 F U2
*3. *U R' U' R2 U' R F' U R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 L2 B U2 L2 B U2 B' L2 F' R U B U L B' U2 B2 D U'
*2. *D2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L' B' U' B2 L B R' F D'
*3. *R2 D2 F' L2 B2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R F R' D' L2 F U' B R' D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U B D' U2 Rw' U' F2 R D' R' B2 Rw B F' D2 U2 Rw2 U F' L' U' B2 Uw' U B' F' D U2 F2 Rw2 D Uw Fw' F L' U2 L' F Rw2
*2. *R' Uw2 Fw2 L Rw B2 F Rw U2 Rw' R Uw U2 Fw' Uw2 U' L2 U R D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 L B' Fw' F' D2 Uw Fw2 Uw' L2 U2 B' F D L Rw' R2 B'
*3. *B2 L B' L2 R Fw2 F2 R Uw Fw2 L Rw' R Uw' F2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 D L2 B' Uw R' Fw F' Uw B2 F2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 U B Fw' R B L2 Uw L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' R F' Lw Rw R B D' F2 Rw B L Fw2 D U2 Rw' R Uw2 L2 Lw2 B2 Rw D' Dw' U2 B Bw' L2 Rw' R2 B F L Uw' B Dw' Lw' Bw D' Lw' Fw2 Lw2 F Lw Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw D2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw Dw' Uw' L' B Rw' Fw' Lw Uw2
*2. *Bw' L2 Rw U' F' D' Uw' U2 L' D2 Rw Dw Bw2 Lw2 R' D Uw' B' Fw' D' Lw B Fw' U2 L D2 Dw2 U' R2 Bw2 U F Dw' U B2 U2 Rw' U' B Lw' Dw' U B' Dw Uw' L2 R2 F2 Lw R2 Uw' L2 D' Lw2 R Fw2 Dw B U' L
*3. *F2 U Lw U2 F Dw B' Fw2 D Fw Uw' Lw U' Bw2 L Lw Fw2 D Bw2 D2 Rw' Uw2 F D' Lw2 Bw2 D2 U2 F L' R2 D' Lw2 R' U2 B2 Dw' Bw Fw' Lw D2 B2 Bw2 R' Dw' R2 Bw2 Lw2 F2 L2 U' F R Fw' R' B' Rw' R2 F Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' 2B 3R U2 2F U B' 2B' R2 2D' 3U 3R2 F' 2D 2F2 2L 2R2 3F 2D2 3R 2F' R' F2 2L2 F2 R B 2B' 3F2 D' 3U U2 L 3U 2L2 2F' 2R2 2B 3F 2R2 2B' 2D' 2B 2F D2 2U' 2F 2D U 3F2 L2 U 2R' 2B' L2 2R' U B2 2B' 3U2 3F F' 2L2 3F2 2U B2 2F F 2U2 R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' 3F L 2D' 2F 2D' 2R' 2D' L' B2 2R' 2F L 2L' 2U' U' 3R2 U' 3L' 3U U2 2B' D2 2L' 3R 2F' 3U2 R' 3F2 U 3R' 2R 2D2 2B L 2B 3F L2 3B' L 2R2 3D2 3U2 3B 2U' 3R' R' 2B 3B' F2 D 2B 3B 2L2 3F2 L U' B 3L' 2U' L2 R' 2U2 2B' U 2B 3F2 2D' 3D2 U2 F 2D' 2U U' B 2B 2F2 3U2 L2 3R 3F D2 2B2 2F2 2D 3F 3R D2 3D B' 2U2 3B D' 2U' F2 3D R' 3D2 3B 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R L2 F2 D F2 U2 B' D2 L' F L2 F2 L2 F B2 L2 F D2 B2 L2
*2. *L U2 L B2 L U2 B2 R' F2 R D2 U' L2 B L F2 R2 U2 R' B' U'
*3. *R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D U2 B U' L2 D2 L B' F' L' F D R
*4. *U B2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L B R D2 B2 F D2 B L' U
*5. *R2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 L U' B D2 L' F' L' U' B' D
*6. *R2 D' F' U' R' B U R' D R D2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' D2
*7. *L2 B2 U B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' L F L' B' F' R' D2 B'
*8. *R2 U D' B L2 F2 L D' B' U2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 D R2
*9. *U2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U R D F' D' L' F2 D2 U'
*10. *U B2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 D F2 D' B' F2 L F2 R' D F' D B D
*11. *L2 D R D' B' U R' L2 B' D' B2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2
*12. *U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 L' R' D2 R' D' U R' D B' D' F D' U2 R
*13. *L2 R2 U B2 R2 D U R2 D' B2 F2 R' D' R' D' F' R2 D U' R U2
*14. *F2 U2 F L2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B D2 R D' U' L F' U F' D' U B'
*15. *U' R L U' F D L2 B' R' L2 D L2 F2 U D2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2
*16. *L2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' L D L R' B' U2 F2 U F'
*17. *L2 U D2 B2 R L U2 B' L' U' F' U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 F D2 R2
*18. *L2 U B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D U R2 F U L' F2 L B2 D' L' B
*19. *R D2 F2 R' B' U' L D' R U' F R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 F2
*20. *D F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 B2 F' R' D F D F' U' F L'
*21. *F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D B D2 R D2 F D2 B' L' U2
*22. *R2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B F2 U2 F R' B D' B' L2 B'
*23. *L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D U' B' L F L U R' D F U F
*24. *B2 D B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R' U' F' L' F R F2 U2 F' R
*25. *L F2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R B2 L R D R B U2
*26. *F L2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 F U' L2 D B U R' F U2 L2 F2
*27. *F' R D F L' F R' L2 F R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2
*28. *L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D L2 U R2 B' L' F2 D R B D2 B U' F'
*29. *F' B L' F' D2 F D' B2 L' B' D2 R L B2 R2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' B2
*30. *R F U R2 U2 B L U D B R2 U2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2
*31. *U B R D' L F L D2 F2 L' F' R2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 B R2
*32. *F2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 L F2 U2 L U B2 L' R D R' B' U
*33. *U2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B F L U' L' D' F' U L2 U'
*34. *U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B L2 R2 B' R2 B U B D L' R' U F U2 F L'
*35. *F' B R2 L U2 B2 U R' U D F' R2 B R2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 L2
*36. *U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 B R' U' L B D R2 F' L2
*37. *F' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 L' B' U' B U R' B2 R' U
*38. *F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 L' F' D' B' R2 F' R' U' R2 F
*39. *F U2 B U2 R2 B U2 F D2 F U2 R' F D' U L D B' U2 B2 U'
*40. *D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U B' L' R' F' L' F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 D R2 U2 L' U' L D' B D2 F2 D' L2 F' R'
*2. *B' L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 R' U F U' L' D2 F2 L' F' U2
*3. *B2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' R B2 U2 R' U' F2 R D F2
*4. *F2 L' F' U2 R' L U' L B' U2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 R F2 D2 R2 L'
*5. *F2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 L' R D' L D' B2 L2 B' D2 F U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U F2 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R B' D R B' L' F2 R2 U R2
*2. *F B U' B L B' R L' F' L D2 F2 R F2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2
*3. *F' L2 B F U2 R2 B D2 U2 R' D' L F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U B
*4. *R2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U L D' U L' F' R' B D' U'
*5. *L2 D2 L2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L D' L' D2 L D2 F U F2 R' B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F' U L' F2 L2 U2 L' D L
*2. *U2 F2 L' U' F2 D F2 D F R' F2 L' D2 R2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 F2
*3. *R2 D2 U2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 R' B2 L F L' D B U2 R U2
*4. *B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 R B' R D' B2 F L2 R' D'
*5. *F2 B R U F' U' D2 B U F' R2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D' B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U L D' U B2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R' U F2 U R2 U R' F'
*3. *D2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' U F' R2 D R F2 D L' D U
*4. *U Fw Uw' Fw2 Rw U2 B2 D' F2 L' Uw' L' D2 Uw2 B' Uw' F2 Rw' D Uw F2 D' L R' Fw2 R' D' Rw Uw U' Rw' Fw2 L' U2 R B Fw' D Fw' Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R' U R U2 F2 R'
*3. *D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 R D' B' R' B' R' B2 L D2 R F2
*4. *F L' Rw2 U B2 Uw' Rw' F R F Uw' Rw2 F2 L R D' L2 Rw F' U' B' Fw2 F2 R2 Fw2 R' Fw2 L R2 F' R2 F' Rw2 Uw R' D2 Fw' R' B' U'
*5. *Rw' Bw2 Lw' Bw' Dw Rw F D2 B L Lw2 D2 Uw' U B' Bw' D' B L Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Fw2 U L2 Rw2 R' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 U B' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Dw U B2 L' B2 R2 Bw' Uw2 Bw2 D' Rw2 F2 Lw' B Uw Lw' B' Dw' Uw2 L Rw' Uw' Lw2 Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' U R' U L R U' B l b
*2. *U' R U' L B' U L' R b'
*3. *U' L' R L' B' R U L' l' r u
*4. *U' L' U' B R U' R' L l b u
*5. *R U R' B U' L' R' L' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 1) / (-2, 2)
*2. *(-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -4)
*3. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (5, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) /
*4. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 4)
*5. *(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U' R U' D U' R U D'
*2. *D R' D R' U' R L'
*3. *L' D' L U L U L' D' U'
*4. *R D' R U' R' U' L R' D'
*5. *U' D L U' D R' D'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 7, 2014)

*2x2 : *5.67, 6.08, (6.49), (4.17), 4.95 = *5.57*
*3x3 : *(14.33), 16.52, (16.75), 16.32, 15.42 = *16.09*
*4x4 : *(54.91), 56.13, 58.83, (1:11.04), 59.10 = *58.02*
*5x5 : *1:55.87, 1:54.31, (1:45.38), 1:53.99, (1:56.20) = *1:54.72*
*6x6 : *3:02.40, 3:15.62, (3:25.88), 3:15.96, (2:48.68) = *3:11.33*
*7x7 : *4:19.42, (4:26.48), (3:59.16), 4:20.64, 4:23.06 = *4:21.04*
*2x2 BLD : *40.54, DNF, 48.46 = *40.54*
*3x3 BLD : *2:34.36, 2:10.33, DNF = *2:10.33*
*4x4 BLD : *17:24.33, 13:47
*5x5 BLD : *DNF, DNF, DNF // All with two centers....
*3x3 BLD : 5/6 (47:02)*
*OH : *(41.30), 41.98, (49.94), 41.77, 49.52 = *44.52*
*MTS : *(57.32), 52.60, (48.27), 52.46, 55.33 = *53.46*
*2-4 relay : 1:17.95*
*2-5 relay : 3:34.26*
*Clock : *15.17, 15.24, 14.84, (14.81), (16.32) = *15.08*
*Megaminx : *(1:32.85), 1:46.66, (1:49.10), 1:36.52, 1:39.15 = *1:40.78*
*Pyraminx : *6.75, 6.35, (5.63), 6.40, (7.44) = *6.51*
*Square-1 : *30.56, (43.20), 42.99, (17.05), 35.71 = *36.42*
*Skewb : *14.72, (15.86), 14.08, 15.54, (9.28) = *14.78*


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jan 7, 2014)

2x2x2
1. 6.33
2. 6.17
3. 5.24
4. 5.56
5. 6.25

3x3x3
1. 14.29 (OMGOMG THAT F2L)
2. 17.22
3. 18.77
4. 18.64
5. 19.16 (ouch)

3x3x3 One Handed
1. 35.78
2. 24.71 (OMGOMG finished F2L at 11, OLL that I know on OH, and j perm)
3. 34.43
4. 28.46
5. 35.10

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. x2 D R D F' D2 y' R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 L' U L y2 U' F' U' F U' L U L' R U R' F' U2 F2 U R' U' F' U R y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U
50 moves!

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 2.17 (ouch)
2. 1.88
3. 2.03 (grrr)
4. 1.96
5. DNF, and now it's scrambled pretty bad lol. Haven't used it in weeks my bad

Master Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 11.26
2. 11.19
3. 9.60
4. 10.06
5. 11.77

Clock
1. 17.78
2. 14.87
3. 17.16
4. 16.13
5. 16.50

PyraMinx
1. 10.37
2. 6.21
3. 11.23
4. 10.78
5. 11.69

Skewb (I hope I'm executing notation correctly)
1. 17.29
2. 14.13
3. 13.34
4. 15.75
5. 8.85 (I got a skip!)


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 10, 2014)

*Square-1*: 49.250, (1:04.173), 57.455, (34.352), 35.084 = *47.263*
*2x2*: (4.773), 5.273, 5.117, 5.164, (5.569) = *5.185*
*3x3*: 13.541, (15.965), (12.371), 15.752, 14.602 = *14.632*
*4x4*: (44.324), 54.709, 52.213, (55.380), 54.319 = *53.747*
*5x5*: 1:52.774, 1:55.768, 1:55.912, (1:51.230), (1:56.545) = *1:54.818*
*2-4 relay*: *1:18.811*
*2-5 relay*: *3:18.111*


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2014)

2x2: 6.76 = (7.87), 6.86, 7.51, (4.87), 5.91
3x3: 16.44 = 16.88, 16.80, (18.14), 15.64, (15.52)
4x4: 1:56.30 = 1:53.55, 1:43.87, 1:59.86, (2:20.39), 1:55.48
3x3 OH: 26.26 = 25.85, 26.01, (24.48), 26.92, (29.80)
Good times for me on all but 2x2.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 10, 2014)

*2x2x2*: (12.94) 10.37 9.21 (9.19) 9.97 = *9.85* 
*3x3x3*: (21.72) 24.38 (24.67) 21.88 22.67 = *22.98* 
*3x3x3 One handed*: (1:38.51) 1:34.91 1:28.38 (1:26.32) 1:27.10 = *1:30.13* 
*4x4x4*: (2:03.68) (2:24.88) 2:15.49 2:14.71 2:07.99 = *2:12.73* 
*5x5x5*: 8:19:58 DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF* 
*Pyraminx*: (37.63) 25.46 26.25 (20.24) 26.11 = *25.94*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 11, 2014)

*2x2: 4.43* = 4.21, 4.54, 4.54, (3.91), (DNF)
*3x3: 12.47* = (11.57), 13.02, 11.76, (14.20), 12.63 
*4x4: 1:12.77* = 1:25.02, 1:13.56, 1:12.29, 1:12.46, 1:08.54
*5x5: 2:10.07* = (2:13.26), (2:00.90), 2:11.30, 2:11.46, 2:07.45
*3x3 BLD: 3:54.84* = DNF, DNF, 3:54.84
*3x3 OH: 21.87 *= (24.48), 22.88, 22.88, (19.44), 19.86
*Megaminx: 2:04.67* = (2:30.87), 1:52.74, 2:06.64, (1:49.54), 2:14.62
*Pyraminx: 4.48 *= (5.66), (3.04), 4.90, 4.44, 4.09
*Square-1: 33.72 *= 38.80, 28.34, (20.16), (45.73), 34.02
*Skewb: 15.35* = 12.70, (20.64), (10.20), 15.43, 17.92


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

for some reason I can't enter my multi-BLD results from earlier this week:

Mulit-BLD: 1/3 in 12:29.17


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2014)

2BLD: 14.01+, 20.37, 6.56+


----------



## Dene (Jan 12, 2014)

*3x3:* (18.93), 15.30, (12.64), 14.90, 13.51 = 14.57
*4x4:* 58.36, (52.45), 57.57, (58.37), 53.72 = 56.55
*5x5:* (1:25.70), 1:28.92, (1:39.28), 1:34.63, 1:34.45 = 1:32.67
*6x6:* (2:58.56), 2:55.40, 2:53.81, (2:52.39), 2:55.36 = 2:54.86
*7x7:* (4:33.01), 4:33.04, 4:40.80, (4:53.43), 4:46.34 = 4:40.06
*OH:* 34.50, 30.89, (36.50), 32.68, (29.28) = 32.69
*Megaminx:* (1:55.65), 2:01.27, 2:04.05, (2:07.94), 1:57.08 = 2:00.80


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 12, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> for some reason I can't enter my multi-BLD results from earlier this week:
> 
> Mulit-BLD: 1/3 in 12:29.17



It is a known error with the form site that you cannot enter DNF-results for Multi.


----------



## P3R0 (Jan 12, 2014)

2x2x2:
1. 7.84 
2. 6.12 
3. 7.34 
4. (6.06) 
5. (8.54) 
average:*7.10*

3x3x3:
1. (25.50) 
2. 37.02 
3. (39.00) 
4. 29.78 
5. 37.03 
average:*34.61*

4x4x4:
1. (2:38.06) 
2. 2:12.70 
3. 2:14.44 
4. 2:18.60 
5. (2:12.30) 
average:*2:15.25*

3x3x3OH:
1. 1:36.06 
2. 1:22.55 
3. (1:17.90) 
4. (1:43.41) 
5. 1:24.08 
average:*1:27.56*

2-4 relay:*2:51.39*
Pyraminx:
(19.76), 16.74, 15.01, 13.77, (13.52)=*15.17*


----------



## Roman (Jan 13, 2014)

3BLD: DNF, DNF, *1:01.38*
4BLD: *3:00.29*[1:12.86], DNF(3:59.88) - 2w, DNF(3:55.27) - 2w
5BLD: DNF, DNF
6BLD: DNF(12:57.17)


----------



## Iggy (Jan 14, 2014)

Spoiler: FMC



Solution: F R2 F2 D' R' U2 R D2 R' U2 B' R' D' F U' F' D U L U L' U' L F' L' F U2 F2 D F' U F D' F' U2 F' (36)

X-cross: F R2 F2 D R' @1 B' R'
F2L #2: D' F U' F' D
F2L #3: U L U L'
Orient edges: U' L F' L' F
Leave 4 corners: U2 F @2 U' F'

@1: R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2
@2: F D F' U F D' F' U'



Magic: 1.42, (3.00), (1.37), 2.78, 1.64 = 1.95
Master Magic: (2.72), 3.74, (4.52), 3.17, 3.73 = 3.55


----------



## qaz (Jan 14, 2014)

6BLD: DNF(46:07.43[26:38.08])

going for speed now that I have a success... fastest attempt so far by 12 minutes.
memo was good, off by quite a lot though. I blame a pop that might have caused some misaligned layers.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 14, 2014)

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *3:58.33*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *8:17.09*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 14, 2014)

Results: congrats Iggy, mycube and qaz

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.32 Coolster01
 2.90 zzdanielzz29
 3.70 Neo63
 3.86 riley
 3.98 yuxuibbs
 4.38 stevecho816
 4.39 mycube
 4.43 rickcube
 4.56 mitch1234
 4.59 AndersB
 4.69 uvafan
 4.76 Iggy
 4.88 Tx789
 4.94 qaz
 5.09 Jaysammey777
 5.18 KiwiCuber
 5.55 FaLoL
 5.57 bacyril
 5.67 blairubik
 5.97 giorgi
 5.99 MaikeruKonare
 6.15 ickathu
 6.36 larosh12
 6.76 Bindedsa
 6.77 MatejMuzatko
 7.10 P3R0
 7.11 Regimaster
 7.20 Schmidt
 7.87 Gordon
 8.32 Mikel
 8.34 LostGent
 8.37 ichcubegern
 8.38 Methuselah96
 9.85 MarcelP
 15.41 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(37)

 8.89 stevecho816
 9.94 zzdanielzz29
 10.70 riley
 12.47 rickcube
 12.50 mycube
 13.08 Iggy
 13.15 MatejMuzatko
 13.21 mitch1234
 13.22 yuxuibbs
 13.79 FaLoL
 13.90 uvafan
 14.36 AndersB
 14.57 Dene
 14.63 KiwiCuber
 15.44 blairubik
 16.09 bacyril
 16.11 Mikel
 16.31 giorgi
 16.44 Bindedsa
 16.48 typeman5
 17.50 Jaysammey777
 17.64 Tx789
 18.06 Regimaster
 18.21 MaikeruKonare
 18.41 qaz
 18.48 Kenneth Svendson
 19.99 Methuselah96
 20.12 Perff
 20.63 thatkid
 20.96 ichcubegern
 21.52 ickathu
 22.92 Schmidt
 22.98 MarcelP
 27.27 LostGent
 27.84 Gordon
 33.58 MatsBergsten
 34.61 P3R0
*4x4x4*(28)

 40.95 Lapinsavant
 41.56 stevecho816
 48.25 riley
 48.88 Iggy
 51.06 FaLoL
 52.19 mycube
 52.83 AndersB
 53.74 KiwiCuber
 56.55 Dene
 58.02 bacyril
 1:04.84 qaz
 1:12.77 rickcube
 1:15.81 MatejMuzatko
 1:16.11 ickathu
 1:21.93 Jaysammey777
 1:22.60 giorgi
 1:36.53 Mikel
 1:37.04 blairubik
 1:39.35 Neimster
 1:42.69 Schmidt
 1:44.01 ichcubegern
 1:56.30 Bindedsa
 2:02.86 LostGent
 2:12.73 MarcelP
 2:12.81 Methuselah96
 2:14.47 MatsBergsten
 2:15.25 P3R0
 2:43.09 Gordon
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:32.44 mycube
 1:32.67 Dene
 1:41.03 FaLoL
 1:54.72 bacyril
 1:54.81 KiwiCuber
 2:00.36 Iggy
 2:03.31 qaz
 2:10.07 rickcube
 2:15.36 yuxuibbs
 2:30.71 Mikel
 2:34.14 Jaysammey777
 3:26.54 ichcubegern
 4:28.73 MatsBergsten
 4:43.44 Gordon
 DNF Lapinsavant
 DNF AndersB
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:54.86 Dene
 3:01.17 mycube
 3:11.33 bacyril
 3:17.60 FaLoL
 3:59.42 qaz
 4:31.56 Jaysammey777
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:14.21 mycube
 4:21.04 bacyril
 4:40.06 Dene
 5:23.40 qaz
 6:33.88 Jaysammey777
 7:36.65 Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 18.17 yuxuibbs
 18.50 uvafan
 18.71 stevecho816
 19.19 AndersB
 21.59 mycube
 21.87 rickcube
 23.41 riley
 26.26 Bindedsa
 26.85 Iggy
 29.16 Tx789
 31.97 giorgi
 32.66 MaikeruKonare
 32.69 Dene
 38.29 FaLoL
 38.99 Mikel
 39.24 Kenneth Svendson
 40.27 Jaysammey777
 44.42 bacyril
 49.43 qaz
 57.34 Methuselah96
 1:27.56 P3R0
 1:30.13 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 2:09.85 qaz
 2:14.36 Iggy
 2:28.43 Tx789
 3:58.43 Jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 6.56 Tim Major
 9.69 stevecho816
 12.00 riley
 14.40 Iggy
 22.05 Mikel
 25.73 MatsBergsten
 32.52 AndersB
 33.06 MatejMuzatko
 34.20 qaz
 40.54 bacyril
 1:00.40 Jaysammey777
 1:05.02 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 30.69 riley
 50.34 Mikel
 52.54 mycube
 59.95 Iggy
 1:01.38 Roman
 1:12.55 qaz
 1:21.53 MatsBergsten
 2:10.33 bacyril
 3:08.50 AndersB
 3:14.78 Jaysammey777
 3:54.84 rickcube
 DNF okayama
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 3:00.29 Roman
 4:13.02 mycube
 4:54.56 Iggy
 8:56.84 qaz
11:35.64 okayama
13:47.00 bacyril
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

12:04.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
 DNF Roman
 DNF bacyril
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Roman
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 1:08:19 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

10/12 (59:46)  MatsBergsten
7/7 (55:49)  okayama
7/10 (20:52)  mycube
3/5 (11:37)  Iggy
1/2 ( 7:50)  qaz
1/3 (12:29)  Jaysammey777
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 53.46 bacyril
 59.74 Jaysammey777
 1:19.86 Iggy
 1:28.54 qaz
 2:34.99 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 52.81 stevecho816
 1:03.65 Iggy
 1:09.86 FaLoL
 1:12.29 mycube
 1:13.07 riley
 1:17.95 bacyril
 1:18.81 KiwiCuber
 1:32.61 qaz
 1:34.96 MatejMuzatko
 1:42.96 blairubik
 1:54.83 Jaysammey777
 1:56.06 giorgi
 2:28.22 Schmidt
 2:57.82 LostGent
 3:11.69 MatsBergsten
 3:58.33 Gordon
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:33.95 Lapinsavant
 2:51.03 FaLoL
 2:51.96 mycube
 3:18.11 KiwiCuber
 3:25.21 Iggy
 3:26.33 qaz
 3:34.26 bacyril
 3:59.33 Jaysammey777
 4:27.72 giorgi
 4:34.28 MatejMuzatko
 8:17.09 Gordon
 8:23.75 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(5)

 1.58 Regimaster
 1.95 Iggy
 2.05 MaikeruKonare
 2.34 Jaysammey777
 4.28 qaz
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.55 Iggy
 5.83 Jaysammey777
 10.84 MaikeruKonare
 DNF qaz
*Skewb*(17)

 6.63 Skullush
 6.97 stevecho816
 9.71 yuxuibbs
 10.84 Iggy
 13.14 mitch1234
 13.35 Tx789
 13.43 Mikel
 13.85 riley
 14.41 MaikeruKonare
 14.78 bacyril
 14.89 qaz
 15.35 rickcube
 17.23 FaLoL
 19.64 MatejMuzatko
 20.02 Jaysammey777
 21.48 Schmidt
 21.49 ickathu
*Clock*(11)

 7.28 zzdanielzz29
 8.80 Iggy
 9.41 Perff
 11.51 qaz
 11.95 mitch1234
 14.06 yuxuibbs
 15.08 bacyril
 16.60 MaikeruKonare
 18.56 mycube
 21.72 Jaysammey777
 24.64 AndersB
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.44 Iggy
 4.48 rickcube
 5.31 ickathu
 5.86 Regimaster
 5.97 uvafan
 6.50 bacyril
 8.86 riley
 9.83 FaLoL
 10.08 yuxuibbs
 10.46 qaz
 10.79 MaikeruKonare
 11.12 giorgi
 13.24 Schmidt
 16.96 mycube
 17.91 Jaysammey777
 18.22 LostGent
 25.94 MarcelP
 27.02 MatejMuzatko
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:29.94 Jaysammey777
 1:33.15 Iggy
 1:40.78 bacyril
 1:41.17 FaLoL
 1:50.30 AndersB
 1:59.42 mycube
 2:00.80 Dene
 2:04.67 rickcube
 2:18.41 qaz
 6:37.38 LostGent
*Square-1*(10)

 15.25 obatake
 20.74 Iggy
 24.43 mitch1234
 33.72 rickcube
 36.42 bacyril
 41.62 AndersB
 46.42 qaz
 47.26 KiwiCuber
 57.52 Jaysammey777
 1:03.73 FaLoL
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

25 okayama
28 guusrs
30 mycube
36 qaz
36 Iggy
41 Jaysammey777
50 MaikeruKonare
54 giorgi
54 yuxuibbs

*Contest results*

332 Iggy
286 mycube
265 qaz
239 bacyril
214 Jaysammey777
191 riley
187 FaLoL
176 stevecho816
175 rickcube
153 yuxuibbs
152 AndersB
141 MatsBergsten
123 KiwiCuber
121 Mikel
118 Dene
109 giorgi
99 MatejMuzatko
98 uvafan
97 mitch1234
95 MaikeruKonare
88 zzdanielzz29
80 Tx789
69 blairubik
66 Bindedsa
65 ickathu
54 okayama
53 Schmidt
53 Lapinsavant
52 Regimaster
42 Roman
40 ichcubegern
39 LostGent
37 Gordon
37 Coolster01
36 MarcelP
35 Neo63
34 Methuselah96
28 P3R0
26 Kenneth Svendson
24 Perff
21 typeman5
18 guusrs
18 Skullush
15 Tim Major
15 larosh12
14 Neimster
14 obatake
12 thatkid


----------

